#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-15
<bapoumba> bye everyone :)
<tsmithe> night
<bapoumba> next time, if you need some help with UWN, let me know ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, pong
<Admiral_Chicago> if you drop all that information about Fesity changes, I can start working on them
<somerville32> The script is failing for this week's batch.
<Admiral_Chicago> send me the source and what it happening, maybe I can hack it
<somerville32> The script is hack to start with :P
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, well can we do copy and pastes?
<somerville32> copy  and pastes of what?
<somerville32> I'll send you the script
<somerville32> Do you want to maintain it?
<Admiral_Chicago> sure. i'll pm you my email address.
<Admiral_Chicago> DCC works.
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, ping
<somerville32> The issue is the egroupware message
<somerville32> It is causing it to go crazy
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Where were you intending this to go, btw?
<somerville32> Community News
<tonyyarusso> Ah, okay.
<tonyyarusso> For a time we had like "past meetings" and "upcoming meetings"
<somerville32> We still have that 
<somerville32> It is "Upcoming Meetings and Events"
<tonyyarusso> I know the latter - I meant we had something different for past ones.  nvm, doesn't matter.  Editing now.
<tonyyarusso> By "doc wiki" and "main wiki" I assume we mean w.u.c and h.u.c respectively?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Crud.  What's the word - not postponed, not forwarded, but put off for future visit?
<tonyyarusso> nvm
<crimsun> rescheduled.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: deferred fit better for this instance, but thanks.
<crimsun> sure
<tonyyarusso> (hoorah for gnome dictionary)
<tonyyarusso> Come back oh mister somerville32...
<tonyyarusso> I'm done.
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia, beuno: feel free to comment on CC mtg summary in I28
* tonyyarusso shakes fist at somerville32 for leaving
<jenda> beuno: great stuff @ DIY website.
<jenda> I hope to be able to give it some time tonight, although I gotta work all day today.
<jenda> (And seeing my ex-gf in the evening...)
<jenda> (...couldn't worm my way outta that one)
<poningru> damn it where is somerville
<jenda> poningru: in bed, Fredericton, Canada.
<jenda> poningru: thanks for your help with moderating the ML - it's nice to see the work vanish from time to time :)
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> I havent really been keeping up last couple of weeks though :(
<poningru> its just last week has been crazy
<poningru> with classes starting
<poningru> and trying to find another job
<jenda> crazy here too.
<jenda> I have my first exam in... 6 hours and 12 minutes...
<jenda> and I went through about 1/3 of the stuff I have to know :)
<jenda> _and_ I'm still on IRC, sheesh...
<poningru> WHAT
<poningru> why so soon?
<poningru> exams I mean
<poningru> when does your semester begin?
<jenda> semesters - the first semester is over.
<jenda> sometime in february... 19th, I believe.
<poningru> oh
<poningru> so the exams for the fall semester is what you are taking now?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> it was delayed, the semester started in late October.
<jenda> They were reconstructing the faculty.
* jenda stalks MitchM
<jenda> !seen MitchM
<ubotu> I last saw MitchM (n=MitchM@63.78.48.3) 1d 57m 1s ago, quiting: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<jenda> Not too bad. Still alive.
<beuno> somerville32, ping
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<somerville32> beuno: pong
<beuno> hey somerville32
<beuno> was just checking in on UWN
<beuno> what's left?
<beuno> I'm in and out, so ping me
<jenda> beuno, meatballhat ping :)
<beuno> jenda pong
<beuno> I'm still working on the backend
<beuno> on and off until work time is up (in little over an hour)
<beuno> if meatballhat is around, we can go through the sections and make a ToDo on what's missing (ie. category navigation)
<beuno> altough he's away on gtalk so...
<jenda> that would be great.
<beuno> I'll edit the wiki a bit to reflect these changes if that's ok
<jenda> I'm slowly getting oriented, as to what my part of the job is
<jenda> ANd it's also getting late :)
<jenda> But I think I'll be able to give it the next two hrs
<beuno> have you got the material that's going to on there gathered?
<jenda> beuno: unfortunately, not.
<beuno> because thay would be the immediate step right after I get the backen up
<jenda> I can scrounge up a lot of DIY material,
<jenda> but I don't have any designing guidlines or howtos
<jenda> I'll try to write some designing guidelines from the top of my head, to be later amelliorated by people who have a clue.
<jenda> :)
<beuno> that would be great
<jenda> As for howtos, Probably the best I can do is placeholders for now.
<jenda> I'll later post a notice on the forums that will ask people for their ideas.
<jenda> (or is that ideae ;) latin has penetrated my brain too deep)
<beuno> yeah, I guess now would be the time to do that
<beuno> hahah
<jenda> ah right, I first have on thing to talk to my father about - he had someone who he wanted me to install ubuntu for :)
<beuno> go convert
<meatballhat> oi!
<beuno> hey dan
<meatballhat> hallo!
<meatballhat> jenda: I be back now :)
<meatballhat> beuno: is what's shown in the recent log pretty much it, then? :-D ........  My plan was to attack all things CSS tonight, but I can also help with the Design section, what with guidelines and all ...
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> all I have left is the rest of the backend
<meatballhat> gotcha
<beuno> and, well, we should probably go over the "usability"
<beuno> I can see there is no way to navigate through categories
<meatballhat> by backend, you're referring to MySQL, yes?
<beuno> so we should probably add that somewhere
<meatballhat> yes
<beuno> no, mysql id done
<beuno> I mean an admin panel to add stuff
* jenda back as well
<beuno> *is done
<meatballhat> agreed .... I'd like it if we can do daily iterations for the next week straight
<meatballhat> :)
<jenda> disappointment: no ubuntu, just thunderbird and enigmail.
<beuno> jenda, it's the first step  ;)
<jenda> yep :)
<beuno> meatballhat, np, once I get the backend done, the rest should be pretty quick changes to make
<jenda> 't happens to be one of the guys I'm going to india with.
<meatballhat> jenda, beuno: okay, so I'll have all new CSS done by tomorrow morning, plus I'd like to poke at the PHP part of the layout a bit....
<meatballhat> beuno: can you shoot me a SQL dump so I can play around locally?
<jenda> meatballhat: /me is listening to don caballero
<meatballhat> jenda: you likey?
<jenda> meatballhat: not sure yet :)
<meatballhat> which album?
<jenda> 'merican don
<meatballhat> gooood
<jenda> I have about 5 altogether.
<beuno> meatballhat, sure, I'll email it in 2 min
<jenda> ok, I'll get to work on the guidelines now.
<meatballhat> beuno: thanks
<beuno> np
<beuno> and to access the onlie db, the user/pass is in /inc/genvars.php
<meatballhat> beuno: thx
<beuno> np  ;)
<beuno> sent
<meatballhat> beuno: thx again :)
<beuno> ;D
<bapoumba> Hello :)
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: pong
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, I pinpointed the message that is causing it to blow up
<somerville32> I should be able to debug it tonight if you haven't already
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: what is egoupware?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: You see my bit on the CC mtg?
<somerville32> It appears that someone wikified the links
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: who are you talking to tonyyarusso or me?
<somerville32> no one
<tsmithe> :P
* tsmithe goes back to hiding
<Admiral_Chicago> oh okay. well I'll look at the egroupware and try to debug it
<Admiral_Chicago> excuse my python ignorance, but what command do I use to run the script. I've only ran it once
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> UWN TODO:
<Admiral_Chicago> err only ran something in python once.
<somerville32> 1. LoCo Team news
<somerville32> 2. Feisty Changes
<somerville32> 3. Pre-release check list
<somerville32> 4. Release
<tonyyarusso> Somenumber: My deferred Process of the Week?
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Can you do that right now?
<somerville32> That would be a big fat help
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: sure
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, Can you please dig up some LoCo Team news and write a few more in the media articles?
<somerville32> I'll fix the script
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, For your article, go through how to do an entire MIR
<somerville32> ie. a mini tutorial
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: sure, I can write up somehting
<tonyyarusso> roger that
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: what's our target time?
<somerville32> 3.5 hours
<Admiral_Chicago> does the media articles have links already?
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, no
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, Focus on LoCo news first since we don't have any LoCo news articles right now and then move onto In the press.
<Admiral_Chicago> so I'd have to find links of ubuntu in the media?
<Admiral_Chicago> and also LoCo news
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and/or Edubuntu
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Perfect.
* Admiral_Chicago goes off to dig around
<bapoumba> bye everyone, time to sleep ;)
<Burgundavia> cya
<jenda> hey folks
<jenda> anyone got a bit of time to check my work? :)
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Guidelines
<jenda> I'm writing up guidelines for creating diy material
<jenda> I expect them to be edited in the future, of course, but why not look for suggestions straight away.
<tsmithe> hi
<tsmithe> check as in?
<jenda> I started with the trademark and branding sections, and thinking what to write next
<jenda> tsmithe: read and throw ideas at me.
* tsmithe has no ideas
<jenda> meh :/
<tsmithe> sorry
<tsmithe> i need to get out of irc land and into english essay land again
<jenda> tsmithe: I wish you better luck than I had :)
<tsmithe> well
<tsmithe> if you remember last time
<tsmithe> i don't think i will
<jenda> Actually, I don't remember :)
<jenda> but that's not surprising with me, I have a terrible memory :(
<tsmithe> wow!
* tsmithe too!
<Burgundavia> jenda: the trademark and branding should link the ubuntu website
<tsmithe> people are always telling me thinks that i did last week and can't remember
<tsmithe> *things
<Burgundavia> if there is something missing there, file a bug and we can fix it
<jenda> Burgundavia: trademark links to the trademark page
<Burgundavia> perfect
<Burgundavia> you rock
<Burgundavia> while I do nothing
<jenda> Burgundavia: for one thing, I did file a big bug against that page just a while ago, and it got fixed, just the way I ant it.
<jenda> These are design guidelines, not the trademark policy ;)
<jenda> somerville32: ping
<jenda> nixternal: ping
<jenda> Are Xubuntu and Edubuntu trademarks of Canonical?
<jenda> (w/ or w/o logos?)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: yes
<jenda> ok, thanks.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I found the first loco news
<somerville32> jenda: pong
<jenda> somerville32: you answered my question elsewhere :)
<jenda> MitchM: hey
<jenda> I was hunting for you earlier :)
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, ping
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: pong
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I'm writing in gedit btw so I don't hog the wiki
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Awesome.
<jenda> nooo!
<jenda> I needed him :(
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-16
<Admiral_Chicago> yea that's me hogging the wiki
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Did anyone ever tell you I finished that script?
<nixternal> jenda: pong
<jenda> nixternal: unping ;)
<nixternal> jenda: unpong :)
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, I see what screws it up
<jenda> nixternal: unless you want to read what I have so far of the diy material guidelines
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Guidelines
<jenda> in which case, ping ;)
<nixternal> i will check it in 2 minutes :)
<jenda> kk 
<Admiral_Chicago> what is it?
<somerville32> egroupware lists a ton of binaries but only lists one under descriptions
<somerville32> This unexpected.
<somerville32> However, I have a work around.
<somerville32> Another nasty hack :)
<Admiral_Chicago> my computer went nuts. somerville32 make the changes and document it
<Admiral_Chicago> then I'll write up a change log
* somerville32 runs the script.
<somerville32> btw, this is the hackery:                 if [email[index + indexAddition + 1] ] [0] [0]  is not " ":
<somerville32>                     bre
<somerville32> +ak
<tsmithe> that is terrible hackery!!!!
<tsmithe> indexAddition :P
<somerville32> :D
<Mez> see - I am here!"
<Mez> bye
<jenda> hehe
* tsmithe peeks in... i'm doing essay - i promise :P
<Admiral_Chicago> to anyone working on UWN. My computer is crashing at an alarming speed, I'm sorry I can't help you all
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: computer is crashing real hard core
<Admiral_Chicago> so i can't help with UWN
<Admiral_Chicago> i think I need a new motherboard, the issue is booting my computer's HDD. I've had this problem before so I'm on a LiveCD now
<meatballhat> Admiral_Chicago: I just had a HDD start squeakin' like a mouse last week ... reeeeeal disconcerting :-D ....   LiveCD's are a lifesaver, to be sure
<Admiral_Chicago> meatballhat: yea i used a liveCD for a good two weeks when I didn't have any working computers
<meatballhat> Admiral_Chicago: Two Weeks??!?  ....  you're a sight braver (and more patient) than I ....  B-)
<Admiral_Chicago> well then again, it was the porblem with the faulty HDD drive
<Admiral_Chicago> luckily I get to get back to my [semi] stable Feisty system
<somerville32> Feisty isn't acting nice for me
<somerville32> If the network gets disconnect, it'll Kernel panic on me
<Admiral_Chicago> it did that to me as well
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, Really??? :)
* somerville32 pulls out the bug report for you to confirm.
<somerville32> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/78841
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: irssi on a tty. can you email it to me? freddymartinez9@gmail.com
<somerville32> If you're on a ttty, just copy and paste into a file in another tty
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, who was working on the DIY marketing?
<meatballhat> Admiral_Chicago: that'd be myself, beuno, and jenda
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'll just grab the number and search for it.
<Admiral_Chicago> meatballhat: i would add example or "Good" logos and "bad" logos
<meatballhat> good idea:  it's kinda what jenda started to put into writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Guidelines
<meatballhat> we're really trying to reign in the "splitting" factor and show folks that one can be wonderfully creative while still retaining the brand in its full glory
<Admiral_Chicago> that's what I'm looking at now
<meatballhat> the point is simple:  [COF]  ubuntu   <--- this needs to become a *much* more common sight in the mainstream
<meatballhat> Admiral_Chicago: if you're willing, I'd love it if you'd add your thoughts to the wiki page :)
<Admiral_Chicago> well I have it in my inbox, I'll star it and look at in when I can use a computer.
<Admiral_Chicago> I agree, I'll add a feedback section to the wiki
<meatballhat> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks much!
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<tonyyarusso> meatballhat: [COF] ?
<meatballhat> tonyyarusso: Circel Of Friends  :)
<tonyyarusso> ah
<meatballhat> oops ... *Circle
* tonyyarusso reminds himself that UWN is supposed to be concise
<somerville32> The lock of Freddy Martinez timed out 126 minute(s) ago, and you were granted the lock for this page. Other users will be warned until 2007-01-15 21:44:49 that you are editing this page. Use the Preview button to extend the locking period.
<somerville32> I'm uploading the Feisty Changes
<somerville32> I hope you don't have anything unsaved Freddy boy
<somerville32> I'm going to delay the release of UWN 28 until Wednesday night (please add all new articles to UWN 29)
<Admiral_Chicago> no, nothing important Cody
<somerville32> The only changes that may be made to UWN 28 are feisty changes, tonyyarusso's section, and corrections.
<somerville32> Anything else must be approved by myself
<somerville32> If in doubt, put it in UWN 29
<Admiral_Chicago> alright, sounds good. let me know when you're done with Feisty changes
<somerville32> They are copied and pasted in
<somerville32> People can start working on them ASAP
<somerville32> Jenda: You can update the trivia section
* tonyyarusso is well on the way
<Admiral_Chicago> working on the wiki?
<Admiral_Chicago> I'll take the top 5, edit in gedit
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: No, I'm in gedit.
<tonyyarusso> wiki should be free once somerville32's done
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyaruss, somerville32: okay I won't use the wiki, mostly because I don't know if I'll be on for long
<somerville32> We could transfer to gobby
<somerville32> but I gotta go super soon
<somerville32> Snow storm and things need shovelling 
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Done with wiki
* somerville32 it is saving.
<somerville32> ok
<somerville32> saved
<Admiral_Chicago> should we just move to gobby? I think that would be far easier to use
<Admiral_Chicago> no problems of a wiki lock / my computer blowing up
<somerville32> Sure :)
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Document created on Gobby server
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Please copy it over.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: what is the server these days?
<somerville32> ubuntu.juliux.de 6523
<Admiral_Chicago> are we on gobby? info anyone
<somerville32> ubuntu.juliux.de 6523
<rjian> somerville32: can i join also? ehehhe
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> Everyone is welcome to come help with Feisty Changes :)
<Admiral_Chicago> back, should have no problems now. somerville32 ping. login info for gobby?
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: ubuntu.julius.de 6523
<tonyyarusso> *ux
<rjian> is everyone on the bat cave?
<rjian> hehe
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> Now login and get to work
<Admiral_Chicago> okay thanks, I need to fix my sources first
<somerville32> :)
<rjian> ok 
<Admiral_Chicago>  somerville32 are you sure it's not juliux
<Admiral_Chicago> yes it is
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Oh, btw - remembering your memo.  Sorry 'bout that, but the box just crashed and burned on me something awful.  I did my best, but it had to come down.
<somerville32> :] 
* rjian im late on the bat cave.. im still downloading gtkmm Runtime for windows to run Gobby..
<somerville32> k
<somerville32> I'm going to go to bed
<somerville32> :)
<rjian> wats the new server for gobby?
<tonyyarusso> rjian: ubuntu.juliux.de
<tonyyarusso> 6523
<rjian> thnx tonyyarusso 
<rjian> tonyyarusso:  the pass?
<tonyyarusso> rjian: ufl@ftw
<rjian> aw.. hehe ok
<beuno> anyone around?
<tonyyarusso> beuno: barely
<tonyyarusso> li'l ol' me, and sometimes rjian
<beuno> where should I edit UWN 28?
<beuno> wiki or gobby?
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Gobby
<beuno> flw@ftw?
<tonyyarusso> s/flw/ufl/
<beuno> i juliux server?
<tonyyarusso> ya
<beuno> ok ok, got the pass from the wiki
<beuno> hmmm, feisty packages...
* beuno cries
<rjian> :)
* tonyyarusso breathes sigh of relief
<tonyyarusso> I think I'm done
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> hi jenda 
<jenda> good morning
<juliux> jenda, we will take 100% also kubuntu stickers
<juliux> hh yes good morning, or bad morning
* juliux has his englisch talk today
<jenda> ooh :(
<jenda> ok, great stuff, juliux
<jenda> I hope I'll have the price soon
<juliux> i have to talk about web2.0
<juliux> an away
<WaterSevenUb> NOTICE: UWN 28 release has been postponed to December 17th, 2006 to facilitate the completion of this issue ?
<WaterSevenUb> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 28 for the week December 8th - 14th, 2007. ?
<juliux> hi all
<lotusleaf> juliux: hello
<willvdl> Following on from BECTA reports: http://www.egovmonitor.com/node/9045
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: I got my bit done for UWN - feel free to take a look/edit.  Off to class now though.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, pong-a-dee-pong
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: See my bit yet?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Seems pitti is online to - should I ask him if he'd like to look it over?
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> But pitti doesn't approve MIRs, I don't think
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: He reads all of them at least I'm told, since he covers security?
<somerville32> Oh, that might be true
<Burgundavia> somerville32: pitti has approved most of them
<tonyyarusso> I'll see if he has a minute.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, I'm sure he'd be happy to help you out
<somerville32> Burgundavia, What  do you think about rethinking the ubuntu marketing team membership model?
<somerville32> It seems like a lot of people join
<somerville32> but do a lot of of people actually *do* anything?
<Burgundavia> I don't see any danger is people joining without doing anything, really
<jenda> somerville32: well, I did something along your line of thought previously, but it was cancelled as soon as I took vacation ;) It doesn't seem to be too popular.
<Burgundavia> thing is, nuking people off the team who are doing nothing is far worse, as it leads to people squawking and thus us getting no work, ever, from them
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> We don't need to retroactively apply the policy
<somerville32> But we could setup an expiry date
<Burgundavia> we tried that
<Burgundavia> it didn't work
<Burgundavia> look in the marketing team list archives
<somerville32> Ok
<Burgundavia> it is an interesting idea, but ultimately one which fails on the shoals of humanity
<Burgundavia> clearly we need more robots in the marketing team
<jenda> Burgundavia: I don't want to stir the issue, but how didn't the expiry date work?
<jenda> We have expiry on ubuntu membership, you know...
<Burgundavia> yes, but that is clear
<Burgundavia> basically, they set it up
<Burgundavia> and then when peoepl started expiring, they thought it was because we didn't want them anymore
<Burgundavia> and a few emailed the list to tell us of that
<jenda> aha, that's true.
<Burgundavia> again, check the archive
<jenda> I remember it.
* jenda wants juliux
* jenda has a final price for his stickers :)
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, +1
<tonyyarusso> :)
<tonyyarusso> I'll get to those changes after our game of teg.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: How's the rest doing?
<somerville32> the rest?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> oh!!!
<somerville32> the rest!
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Feisty changes needs doing
* MenZa tiltes head
<MenZa> jenda: I want him too
<MenZa> I need to know how long it'll take for the second batch to be ready
<MenZa> appx.
<jenda> MenZa: batch of?
<jenda> shirts?
<MenZa> yup
<jenda> the ones with pockets?
<jenda> Logo on pocket, or facing pocket?
<tonyyarusso> I want one of the hoodies from cafe..whatever
<tonyyarusso> press?
<MenZa> Cafepress.
<MenZa> And they suck in quality
<MenZa> jenda: logo on pocket
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Really?  The pics look good on the site, but I'd never asked anyone.
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: quality-wise
<MenZa> And the "pics" are rendered
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Shoot.
* tonyyarusso is deflate
<tonyyarusso> d
<MenZa> It fades quickly
<tonyyarusso> Then maybe I'll need one of these ones.
<tonyyarusso> pics?
<jenda> diy.devubuntu.com/polo.jpg
<jenda> i believe...
<MenZa> Linux alice.nipl.net 2.6.16.13-xen #1 SMP Fri Sep 29 18:18:01 PDT 2006 i686
<MenZa> You can install packages using "inst", and add a new user with "newuser".
<MenZa> Last login: Tue Jan 16 07:02:37 2007 from 0x50a116ef.kd4nxx12.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk
<MenZa> wtf.
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I had the /cs m MenZa ready :)
<jenda> thought you accidentaly pasted a flood.
<tonyyarusso> nice
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> nah, that's all I had
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: it's blue though
<jenda> I'ts blue... and gorgeous.
<MenZa> http://menza.org/random/menza_shirt.png
<MenZa> :)
<jenda> Tough quality, embroidered logo... just great stuff.
<MenZa> I look horribly skinny in that pic
<MenZa> it is
<MenZa> I'd like a black one next
<jenda> MenZa: you looked horribly skinny in RL as well ;)
<tonyyarusso> What would shipping be to CA or US?
<MenZa> jenda: this is worse :o
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: not much
<MenZa> From Germany... appx. $8
<MenZa> I /think/
<jenda> about that, yep
<MenZa> jenda: liking yours?
<MenZa> :)
<jenda> MenZa: I liked it so much I bought a second one ;)
<MenZa> I should too
<MenZa> But I really want one with a pocket 
<MenZa> atm I'm sticking pens at the buttons
<jenda> Ah, you're the pen-in-pocket geek ;)
<jenda> MenZa: I've long since stopped using pens :)
* tonyyarusso is too
<somerville32> [17:21]  <LaserJock> we need something better than UWN <-- Pfft.
<MenZa> Won't leave home without one.
<jenda> pfft!
* MenZa goes to check if his Ubuntu shirt is clean
<tonyyarusso> I put pens in the buttons too
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: ask for suggestions?
<jenda> somerville32: point me at him! where is he... I... will... kill...
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> somerville32: no seriously, what does he have to say?
<MenZa> it's not :(
<BHSPitLappy> MenZa, I have a pocket protector over here, if you need one.
<MenZa> Pocket protector, eh?
<tonyyarusso> Oh please be kidding
<BHSPitLappy> yeah
<somerville32> lol
<BHSPitLappy> my physics teacher gave one to all of us just before the holiday break
<BHSPitLappy> as gifts
<BHSPitLappy> funny guy
<MenZa> I don't even know what a pocket protector is
<MenZa> oooh
<MenZa> those
<MenZa> *craves*
<BHSPitLappy> sounds about high time you learn!
<MenZa> I want one with a tux on it
<MenZa> Tux*
<somerville32> jenda: Can you update the trivia stuff in Gobby now?
<BHSPitLappy> MenZa, yeah. That'd be -real- cool.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, After I'm done with this MOTU meeting and dinner then we'll finish Feisty changes.
<jenda> somerville32: barely, but I can try :)
<somerville32> Feel free to get started w/o me ;] 
<MenZa> BHSPitLappy: :D
<jenda> somerville32: ubuntu.juliux.de?
<BHSPitLappy> or a pocket protector with the entire source to the linux kernel printed on it.
<BHSPitLappy> even cooler.
* somerville32 nods.
<MenZa> http://homepage.powerup.com.au/~squadron/pocketp.gif <- BHSPitLappy
<somerville32> Burgundavia, jenda: Would it also be possible for you to forward me new member join notifications for ubuntu-marketing so I can bug them to help out with UWN?
<Burgundavia> hmm, why don't we make you an admin?
<Burgundavia> jenda: any concerns?
<jenda> Burgundavia: not at all
<Burgundavia> ok, will do
<somerville32> Awesome.
<somerville32> Sounds good.
* jenda wonders about John Lambrechts ;)
<Burgundavia> he hasn't been active in a long while
<Burgundavia> want to email him and ask him if he sitll wants to be interested?
<Burgundavia> somerville32: done
<jenda> Burgundavia: I actually talked to him about four months ago, and he didn't seem to be too interested.
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Thanks
<Burgundavia> ah
<jenda> err... not four... must've been more like 7 ;)
<BHSPitLappy> hey, who's using GNOME here?
<BHSPitLappy> try out this bug
<BHSPitLappy> take an application launcher on your gnome panel... click on it, and drag it onto itself... two times in a row.
<BHSPitLappy> when I say click on it, I don't mean to open it.
<BHSPitLappy> oh, NOW the channel dies.
<jenda> haha
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: yep :)
<jenda> we're all gone.
<jenda> But the bug ain't.
<BHSPitLappy> no, it isn't
* MenZa prods BHSPitLappy
<MenZa> http://menza.org/random/penkthnx.png
<MenZa> :d
<BHSPitLappy> k?
<MenZa> k.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-17
<tsmithe> e/me has quit ("Sleep")
* tsmithe has quit ("Sleep")
<tonyyarusso> geez his actions are annoying
<somerville32> lol
* rjian checking the DIY Website
<tonyyarusso> Who is Simone Fittabile?
<MitchM> Jenda - devubuntu server went down again a while ago.
<MitchM> Another electrical issue -- I'm currently looking for a different place to migrate too. It may be many hours before its fixed they have to get an electrician to inspect the building.
<MitchM> Apologies for the outage again -- fool me twice shame on me.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<jenda> tsmithe: that's my trick! :)
<rjian> jenda: hello
<jenda> hey rjian 
<rjian> jenda: DIY wat kind of Help?
<jenda> have a look at the link :)
<jenda> basically, we need to fill diy.devubuntu.com with content
<rjian> ok
<rjian> ah..
<rjian> sounds interesting.. hehe
<jenda> rjian: if you can think of DIY howtos, or anything along those lines, that's the section I think we'll have most trouble filling.
<rjian> jenda: ok ill try it..
<rjian> jenda: spread ubuntu? i think i can fill it up ...
<jenda> rjian: what ever you find, you can dump here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/HOWTOs
* jenda sniffs around for juliux
<jenda> !seen juliux
<ubotu> I last saw juliux (n=juliux@ubuntu/member/juliux) 17h 19m 32s ago, quiting: "Verlassend"
<jenda> And I have such good news for him :)
<tonyyarusso> What's that jenda ?
<jenda> 0.067 per sticker
<tonyyarusso> whoa
* tonyyarusso wants foil ones some day
<jenda> I'm not sure I'll be able to do that :/ my printer won't budge.
<jenda> However, I could get 'laminate' or something along the lines. That should be quite sturdy.
<jenda> although not as shiny.
<tonyyarusso> The main problem is shipping right now
<tonyyarusso> There's a guy selling in Germany now, but the shipping to US would be like 75% again the product price
<jenda> Hmm... I included shipping in Juliux' price.
<jenda> tonyyarusso: shipping a pack of stickers (up to, say 30) costs about $0.50 in the Czech Rep.
<jenda> shipping to the US, I mean.
<jenda> OTOH, the shipping from germany is expensive even to teh CZ, so I won't be of help there :/
<tonyyarusso> huh
<tonyyarusso> Actually, the link 404s now anyway
<jenda> Yeah, I think I know which one you mean.
<jenda> They gave 10 stickers for like $8, didn't they?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
* jenda mutters about his prices ;)
<jenda> Jules only gets off so cheap because he's buying some three thousand of them.
<jenda> I usually go for 0.15 or 0.2 - besides, I'm trying to raise money for the next batch of posters :)
<rjian> jenda: brief description is like enumerate it?
<jenda> rjian: summarize, I guess :)
* jenda has more good news for juliux
<jenda> the stickers will be laminated...
<jenda> ie. indestructable... or at least, un ruboffable
<jenda> woohoo
<jenda> POSTERS COMING :)
<jenda> I didn't even know :)
<jenda> The printer guy basically came and said, I have some A3 ubuntu posters lying here... do you want to buy them?
<jenda> juliux!!!
<jenda> Been waiting for you :)
<juliux> jenda,!!!
<jenda> Good news 
<juliux> you have an answer from your print?
<juliux> er
<jenda> 1) The stickers will be laminated, which means they will _not_ rub off.
<jenda> 2) How does 0.07 sound?
<juliux> cool
<juliux> delicious
<jenda> I could get un-laminated for 0.066
<jenda> but that doesn't seem worth it :)
<juliux> laminated is better
<jenda> yes
<jenda> On another note, to get that price, I had to order 6000
<jenda> So, I'll be happy if you order as much as possible :)
<WaterSevenUb> Hey guys... what happened to issue 28 of the UWN? 
<jenda> I could even pull down your price a bit if you buy a lot more than originally expected.
<jenda> WaterSevenUb: I think we're now pushing 27, aren't we?
<juliux> jenda, i will diskuss it with the rest
<jenda> OK, diskuss away :)
<WaterSevenUb> jenda, I guess not, that one is already done for a while:-)
<jenda> damn :)
* jenda kicks gobby
<jenda> WaterSevenUb: you're right, of course.
<WaterSevenUb> jenda, too early to understand the irony :-)
<tonyyarusso> WaterSevenUb: We're on 28..
<jenda> That means I put my part in the wrong UWN... corrected.
<jenda> juliux: any chance you'd be interested in A3 posters for them those expos of yours? :)
<juliux> jenda, sure
<jenda> One euro apiece
<juliux> jenda, i will take min, 10
<jenda> sweet
<jenda> oh, juliux - shipping is included in the price for the stickers.
<jenda> Not so for the posters, however.
<juliux> great
<juliux> jenda, i ask the rest if we can order 1500 ubuntu 1000 kubuntu 500 edubunt 500 xubuntu
<jenda> sounds good.
<juliux> jenda, you have to order 6000 total or 6000 each?
<jenda> total
<jenda> _phew_ :)
<jenda> There's no way this world is big enough for 6000 xubuntu stickers ;)
<juliux> you never know;)
<jenda> hey meatballhat :)
<meatballhat> jenda: haloo!!
<meatballhat> jenda: goudemorgen
<meatballhat> jenda: revised front page for diy is nearly done ... it's even "pertyer" than before ;-D
<tonyyarusso> A tad slow, but pretty, yes.
<meatballhat> tonyyarusso: workin' on the slow factor ... I was trying to make Eric Meyer proud and stick with CSS, but .....   the slow factor
<jenda> back, sry
<jenda> juliux: just realised - A3 is the same size as last time ;) I thought for some reason it was the double sized.
<jenda> tonyyarusso: slow indeed... can't load it :/
<juliux> jenda, hm i want larger ones
<meatballhat> jenda: looks like devubuntu is down (!) uh oh ...
<jenda> meatballhat: aha, MitchM mentioned that ;)
<jenda> meatballhat: power out.
<meatballhat> ah!
<meatballhat> the snow ... of course
<jenda> <MitchM> Jenda - devubuntu server went down again a while ago.
<jenda> <MitchM> Another electrical issue -- I'm currently looking for a different place to migrate too. It may be many hours before its fixed they have to get an electrician to inspect the building.
<jenda> <MitchM> Apologies for the outage again -- fool me twice shame on me.
<jenda> 
<jenda> shnow? We ain't seen none of that this winter :/
<meatballhat> jenda: ah yes ....  about the snow ... <MotherNature> You mess with the bull... you get the horns.
<jenda> hehe ;)
* jenda runs off for a bit.
<jenda> I hope I'll be able to work on those guidelines tonight
<meatballhat> jenda: gotcha ... I've got some layout tweaks to push out, too ... we'll get this thing done eventually :-P
<juliux> jenda, if i "order" the stickers this week, when they will be produced?
<MenZa> juliux: produced, schoosed
<MenZa> schmoosed*
<juliux> lol?
<MenZa> I think they're already produced
<juliux> sure?
<juliux> i think he will produce new one
<juliux> s
<MenZa> He doesn't produce them.
<MenZa> I do.
<MenZa> :P
<juliux> ahhh
<juliux> but he is making me the good price;)
<somerville32> Gah
<somerville32> Jenda is winning :(
<juliux> hi cody
<somerville32> juliux: Want to get started on Feisty Changes with me?
<juliux> somerville32, not realy, i should go to bad but there i have no tv
<somerville32> : (
<juliux> i am ill
<juliux> but i have only tv on my computer:(
<lotusleaf> juliux: get well soon ;)
<juliux> thxs lotusleaf 
<lotusleaf> juliux: yw :)
<juliux> but it's so boring to be the whole day in bed
<somerville32> lotusleaf, You look like a good feisty change helper! :)
<juliux> somerville32, what it the exact task?
<lotusleaf> somerville32: I do? :)
<juliux> somerville32, i will try to help you a little bit
<somerville32> We need to go through the new releases uploaded to Feisty, locate upstream changelog, write short description on what the program is (ie. copy and paste from website) and then paraphrase the changes in that release.
<juliux> :'( i cann't connect to my gobby server i have a ping around 5000ms
<lotusleaf> I've never even used gobby, how well does it work @ 56k :P
<somerville32> Works fine
<somerville32> :)
<lotusleaf> somerville32: what's the window of time for this?
<juliux> somerville32, i have a real bad internet connection, i hope that i get my broadband connection at the end of the month
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> lotusleaf, It must be released tonight.
<lotusleaf> somerville32: good luck, wish I could help ;/
<somerville32> Pfft.
<jenda> MenZa: Wrong :)
<jenda> I'm getting a new batch.
<jenda> juliux: I think it won't take more than two weeks from the day of ordering to the day of receiving.
<juliux> jenda, greate
<juliux> jenda, we have on 17&18 februar a edubuntu working weekend
<jenda> juliux: great.
<jenda> juliux: I'm leaving for India on Feb 17, so I'll definitely want to send them before.
<juliux> what are you doing in india?
<jenda> juliux: just a trip :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: stopping by any Kali temples? :)
<juliux> so yust for fun?
<jenda> lotusleaf: yep ;)
<lotusleaf> jenda: wee!
<jenda> juliux: yep too ;)
<lotusleaf> jenda: have fun
<juliux> jenda, have fun in india
<jenda> thanks 
<somerville32> Everyone should get to work on UWN 28 
<jenda> the Ubuntu counter has reached 11111 users!
<atoponce> somerville32: what's the link to UWN 28?
<somerville32> Why? :)
<atoponce> how can i work on it, if i can't work on it?
<atoponce> :)
<somerville32> You need to login to gobby server :)
<atoponce> found it on the wiki... is that it?
<somerville32> nope
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Do you have gobby installed?
<atoponce> not that i'm aware of
<atoponce> 'gobby'?
<somerville32> !gobby
<ubotu> gobby: collaborative text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<atoponce> ok. found it
<atoponce> the package, that is
<atoponce> ok. installed
<somerville32> ubuntu.juliux.de 6523
<atoponce> session password?
<sid> Is elkbuntu around?
<somerville32> ufl@ftw
<MenZa> no, sid
<MenZa> I was just looking for her
<MenZa> I need her assistance with something
<atoponce> ufl@ftw? no worky
<atoponce> brb
<somerville32> Yes, it works
<somerville32> Are you sure you're using port 6523
<somerville32> ?
<jenda> MenZa: good point though, I could convince juliux he _needs_ some of your prints too ;)
<jenda> juliux: I think you really need round logos to decorate your booth.
<MenZa> :o
<jenda> ;)
<juliux> jenda, i don t think so
<jenda> aww :)
<MenZa> hmm, jenda
<MenZa> there's a big Danish open source/linux conference, and a Danish Ubuntu team might be going
<MenZa> been considering doing some stickers
<MenZa> but I just don't have the time >_<
<MenZa> or the money
<MenZa> do something similar to Melissa's idea
<lotusleaf> glow in the dark bumper stickers is where it's at
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> XD
<lotusleaf> when the lights go down, ubuntu shines
<MenZa> rofl
<lotusleaf> "hold on while I slip into something more comfortable" glowing in the dark with an ubuntu logo
<MenZa> lol
<nixternal> haha
<jenda> MenZa: ah
<jenda> MenZa: well, I'm wondering what trade we could do ;)
<atoponce> ah hah!
<MenZa> jenda: meh, I dunno
<somerville32> 60 Feisty changes left to process!! :)
<somerville32> 50 Feisty changes left to process! :)
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, tonyyarusso, tsmithe: Come help! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: gobby?
<somerville32> Yup :D
<Admiral_Chicago> on it
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, just got into my room and everything
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: host name?
<somerville32> ubuntu.juliux.de
<somerville32> port: 6523
<atoponce> somerville32: just delete the version and link info as i go along?
<somerville32> Let me delete the info
<somerville32> I do it after reviewing your paragraph
<atoponce> sounds good
* MenZa didn't know juliux was an ubuntu member
* tsmithe is going to be a member
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Still doing Feisty changes I take it?
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> Please come and help
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: sorry that's all i think I can do for teday, I *just* got back to school so I need to unpack/catch up with my people
<Admiral_Chicago> good luck
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-18
<somerville32> ~37 more Feisty changes to do! :)
<somerville32> Come help!! 
* somerville32 waves a flag.
<jenda> Good morning juliux 
<jenda> any news?
<juliux> jenda, i think 1500 ubuntu 1000 kubuntu 500 edubuntu and 500 xubuntu sounds good
<jenda> juliux: confirmed and final?
<juliux> if you need that final today, yes
<jenda> No, I don't need it final today.
<juliux> jenda, i am 98% sure
<jenda> The sooner the better, however.
<jenda> ok, cool :)
<jenda> I'll wait one more day before ordering it, then...
<jenda> ...I don't have the source files totally ready yet ;
<jenda> ;)
<juliux> do you have the newest logos?
<jenda> I'll get them somewhere, no bigge.
<jenda> *biggie
<jenda> They are probably on the wiki, no?
<juliux> i have no idea
<jenda> I'll take that as a yes ;)
<juliux> ask marilizie or someone else
<jenda> found it
<jenda> on the first place I looked ;)
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=KubuntuLogo.png
<jenda> juliux: is that what you meant, or is there some new logo that the wiki doesn't know of.
<juliux> jenda, i have no idea about the version of the logo
<juliux> the best thing is go into the #kubuntu and ask them
<jenda> ok, I'll ask the Kpeople.
<jenda> right ;)
<LongZheng> hey is anyone here familiar with the Ubuntu sounds dev?
<MenZa> hey juliux
<MenZa> juliux: can I just /query you?
<juliux> MenZa, sure
<beuno> meatballhat, jenda ping
<beuno> !seen elkbuntu
<ubotu> I last saw elkbuntu (n=melissa@ubuntu/member/elkbuntu) 16h 30m 19s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<somerville32> !seen beuno
<ubotu> beuno is on IRC right now!
<somerville32> Oh wow!
<somerville32> :D
<beuno> lol
<beuno> he's psychic  or something
<beuno> how's it going somerville32?
<somerville32> Good
<somerville32> UWN 28 still isn't done
<somerville32> More Feisty changes to do
<meatballhat> jenda, beuno Ping!
<jenda> pong
<beuno> somerville32, I can help in a while, gobby or wiki?
<beuno> pong
<meatballhat> okay, so the diy site ....
<somerville32> gobby
<meatballhat> everything I've done lately is style
<meatballhat> can we talk about usability?
<beuno> somerville32, got it
<beuno> meatballhat, yes please
<jenda> meatballhat: I'm still undecided if I like the 2 by 2 or the vertical style more...
<jenda> beuno: what do you think?
<beuno> I really like the new style, it really pops out
<beuno> it's different then *everything* else
<jenda> beuno: that's true.
<meatballhat> beuno: thanks (I think) ...    the vertical style was adopted because of repeated feedback about fitting everything on an XGA display
<beuno> and I think marketing really is about that
<beuno> yeah, great work Dan
<jenda> I like it too, the only thing that I'm unsure about is if it's as easy to understand when you first look at it...
<jenda> meatballhat: that's a good point
<meatballhat> okay, so about first impressions...
<beuno> meatballhat, from a usability point of view, we really need to speed up the CSS
<meatballhat> we've been staring at this thing for months, so ...
<meatballhat> beuno: I'm not sure what else we can do with CSS ... we might have to switch over to JavaScript image replacements
<beuno> also, if it's going to be that big, maybe we can add a small text (again) that explains what's each section about
<jenda> meatballhat: the word 'community' doesn't fit on the 'get' button
<beuno> meatballhat, I can speed it up, np (might use js, might not)
<meatballhat> jenda: yeah ... another problem with the CSS-based approach ... and using actual text instead of IMG text
<jenda> aha, yes, you mentioned that.
<meatballhat> ...and here I was trying to do something noble :P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> no, not at all - it's good :)
<jenda> It makes it easier to work with, I'm sure.
<meatballhat> I'm just a grouch about using JavaScript :D
<meatballhat> what do both of you think about the link colors?
<beuno> meatballhat, I agree, I'll try to find a CSS-related workaround
<meatballhat> I changed the hover colors to be more modern
<jenda> meatballhat: great.
<jenda> Looks marvelous.
<jenda> I haven't noticed that before :)
<jenda> Really nice.
<meatballhat> ....what with the higher contrast
<beuno> yeap, I think so too
<meatballhat> it's an accessibility thing, too
<beuno> meatballhat, was the PHP programing clear enough?   I didn't get a chance to comment it yet
<meatballhat> beuno: yes, it's fine - I don't see myself ever messing with conn.php and genvars.php ... aside from hacking them for local use
<meatballhat> and everything else is pretty straight forward :)
<beuno> conn.php is a standars class I use for connections (hacked it myself, used it for years)
<beuno> so even I won't touch that
<meatballhat> jenda: the other thing about the vertical layout...
<jenda> meatballhat: from the visual point of view, maybe centering the graphics in those buttons is worth a try.
<meatballhat> centering vertically? .... or do you want to see the complete logos?
<jenda> meatballhat: actually, I'm beginning to like it :)
<beuno> welcome to the club jenda  ;)
<jenda> no, center horizontally, but don't scale - I don't need to see the entire thing...
<jenda> ...or maybe try that too :)
<jenda> unless you already have :)
<meatballhat> okay ... I'd be happy to center them and keep the cropping
<meatballhat> I'm trying to lead the user's eye around the page....  
<jenda> yes, I think it's worth a try :)
<meatballhat> the only thing I'm not happy about ....
<jenda> It might not look good, but I can't tell without seeing it first, you know :)
<meatballhat> is that the eye goes 'round the vertical columns ...
<beuno> (brb)
<meatballhat> winds up in the sidebar...
<meatballhat> and then follows the sidebar down.... and off the page
<meatballhat> :P
<jenda> Not sure what you mean.
<meatballhat> for the front page, the user's eye really should be stuck traveling in circles
<meatballhat> :D
<meatballhat> leading the focus *off* the page is bad
<meatballhat> ...but what we've got right now is pretty good considering
<meatballhat> it's a good lot better than most of the web :P
* meatballhat pats self on head and kicks self in rear
<jenda> Ah, ok. I'm getting it.
<jenda> haha :)
<meatballhat> If there isn't an efficient way to tweak the PHP so that all pages except for the front page display navigation logos along the header ...
* jenda thinks
<jenda> Actually, I'd give it a shot, and see what the wide public says.
<meatballhat> I'm considering moving the Ubuntu Counter Count over to the left so that the sidebar boxes...
<meatballhat> can move upward
<jenda> Good ide.
<jenda> a
<jenda> Well...
<jenda> maybe...
<meatballhat> :D
<jenda> I'm not sure if having things on both sides wouldn't ruin our viewers concentration altogether :)
<meatballhat> no no...
<meatballhat> just scooting the counter over a teensy bit
<meatballhat> so that it's between the "[COF]  ubuntu"...
<meatballhat> and the sidebar
<meatballhat> sorry...
<jenda> OK, I could see that.
<jenda> Good idea.
<beuno> (back)
<meatballhat> beuno: is it too much work to tweak inc_header.php...
<meatballhat> so that...
<meatballhat> everything except the front page
<beuno> meatballhat, not at all
<meatballhat> has navigation logos
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> meatballhat: idea!
<meatballhat> jenda: shoot! :D
<jenda> Remember when you had those navigation icons at the top?
<jenda> I liked them there :)
<meatballhat> yes .. as did I
<jenda> and they saved us one box on the right.
<meatballhat> it's something we lost when going to the includes structure
<meatballhat> ...which doesn't mean we can't get them back ;)
<beuno> yes, I might of left a few things behind
<beuno> by accident, some not so much
<meatballhat> beuno: is this a problem you can tackle?
<meatballhat> :D
<beuno> sure, I can get that done pretty fast
<meatballhat> excellent
<beuno> I also have the backend a bit stalled since no real content seemed to be available yet
<meatballhat> ...which effectively eliminates the "navigation" sidebar portlet
<beuno> was that tackled?
<meatballhat> beuno: on that subject ....
<meatballhat> I think I'd like to add more fields to the layout
<meatballhat> on "spread.php"
<meatballhat> so a stalling of the process might not be so bad
<meatballhat> I guess I'd like to make the layout...
<meatballhat> so that it's more in line with other aggregation sites
<beuno> ok, np
<meatballhat> what with "summaries" and "hits" (?)
<meatballhat> shall I make some changes "spread.php" and then shout when I'm done?
<meatballhat> changes *to , that is
<jenda> OK guys, I gotta run.
<jenda> Anything else that I need to have a look at quickly? :)
<meatballhat> jenda: later!  more updates pushed tomorrow morn
<beuno> yeap, I'll only change inc_header.php
* jenda prays for a 'no'
<jenda> good :)
<meatballhat> beuno: okay, so you're on the inc_header.php and I'll tweak spread.php
<beuno> yeap, great
<meatballhat> and we'll get back together tomorrow morn
<meatballhat> 'kay
<beuno> perfect
<meatballhat> ...now I'm back to work (as in "job")  :D
<beuno> me too
<meatballhat> talk to you tomorrow ;)
<jenda> That's not the real work, you know ;)
<beuno> somerville32, I'll get on gobby in a couple of hours
<meatballhat> jenda: you're all too right ;)
<beuno> jenda, lol
* jenda *gone*
* meatballhat is outta here, too
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: after 21 UTC i can help with UWN if you still need help
<somerville32> ok
<somerville32> Feisty changes still need doing
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Seriously?  crud.  /me still has more class yet today and such, but good luck.
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I think there is like 30 or so left
<Admiral_Chicago> right now I have a class and installing a driver for wireless
* Mez yawns
<Mez> I've been granted an interview with the ICT director for Computer Science at Aston University - who recently moved around 300PCs from Solaris to Kubuntu
<Mez> what sorta things should I be asking him
<jalrnc> Mez: simple one -> why kubuntu? (or ubuntu for that matter)
<Mez> lol
<jalrnc> :)
<MenZa> What experiences he's had since changing
<jalrnc> advantages vs disadvantages when compared to Solaris
<jalrnc> how easy/difficult was the move
<jalrnc> the move itself, and maybe also the decision to move
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-19
<hexidigital> i'd like to see pretty blue and white boxes for Kubuntu :)
<hexidigital> that last message was for linux_kid 
<rpereira> Some knows who is responsible for Media (CDs/DVDs) production?
<tonyyarusso> rpereira: You mean the shipit ones?
<rpereira> Yeap.
<tonyyarusso> rpereira: You can e-mail info AT ubuntu DOT com with questions about those.
<rpereira> OK.
<rpereira> In Brazil, more than 1000 CDs were kept by customs up to now and we are trying to product this CDs/DVDs here, in Brazil. So Canonical will not spend to much money for nothing.
<tonyyarusso> eep, naughty customs
<rpereira> Hate them....
<BHSPitLappy> rpereira, wow, under what "justification"?
<rpereira> BHSPitLappy :-)
<BHSPitLappy> because they were happy emoticons?
<rpereira> BHSPitLappy: The customs service doesn't understand about GPL. Some of FSF developers printed the translated GPL/Creative Commons and etc. and delivered to them, but with no luck.
<BHSPitLappy> what would the reason be?
<BHSPitLappy> were they considered bootlegged? like pirated Windows CDs?
<rpereira> BHSPitLappy: They accept the product but they are charging the person who requisite the Ubuntu CD as another proprietary software.
<BHSPitLappy> ahh
<rpereira> Yeap.
<BHSPitLappy> Which proprietary software?
<rpereira> Soem of us received a letter asking like 100 dollars for 30 CDs.
<rpereira> s/Soem/Some
<BHSPitLappy> "asking" for 100 dollars?
<BHSPitLappy> did you say "no"? ;)
<rpereira> Sorry charging 100 bucks.
<rpereira> Yeap. With sure I said NO.
<BHSPitLappy> "Dear citizen,     Could we, like, have 100 bucks? Like, please?      Thanks,   The Government"
<rpereira> So I didn't receive the CDs. This is happening a lot in Brazil with Ubuntu CDs.
<rpereira> :)
<BHSPitLappy> hopefully Canonical will react to this
<rpereira> Canonical already sent a letter to them, but with no luck.
<BHSPitLappy> Did they just ignore them?
<rpereira> I'm looking to another solution producting this CDs on Brazil
<rpereira> Question: Did they just ignore them? Answer: I think so
<BHSPitLappy> No good can come from governments...
<rpereira> Canonical already knows about this problem with taxes and duties and said some about this: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq?action=show&redirect=support%2Fdocumentation%2Ffaq%2Fshipit#head-189baa1d5a384ab28b29387ab9517d52ccdc2797
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: ping. need help?
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, yes.
<somerville32> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> i know what thats like
<somerville32> Gah
<somerville32> Feisty networking == unstable
<somerville32> likes to cause my computer to kernel panic
<BHSPitLappy> feisty networking == nonexistent for me
<BHSPitLappy> no madwifi
<Admiral_Chicago> Red_Herring|ugh: ping!
<somerville32> crimsun, Can you take a peak at UWN 28 on Gobby?
<somerville32> Who ever said they couldn't find the changelog for eGroupWare didn't look very hard... it is on the front page.
<somerville32> 7 feisty changes left :)
<somerville32> 3  feisty changes left!!! :D
<somerville32> "which currently includes suppart for spell checking,"
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Is anyone around to proof read?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 28 released, UWN 29 in progress for Jan 24th | Get involved with the UWN today! Ask somerville32 for details | The DIY project can use your help - check the todo list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<Admiral_Chicago> .
<jenda> Feedback please! http://diy.devubuntu.com/tested.png
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> looks odd
<MenZa> "Trade mark of Canonical Ltd." looks strange
<MenZa> Other than that, it's okay :)
<MenZa> Will it be printed on little metallic stickeridoos?
<jenda> nope, lamino
<MenZa> hmm
<juliux> jenda, i don't like the white border
<jenda> juliux: around the text?
<juliux> jenda, around the logo
<jenda> ok
<jenda> oh
<jenda> I like that :(
<juliux> jenda, i didn't zoomed in
<juliux> so the border was pixeld
<juliux> if i zoom in it looks great
<jenda> juliux: ah :)
<jenda> great :)
<jenda> juliux: so, happy with it?
<juliux> yes
<jenda> great :)
<juliux> jenda, i will take 1500 ubuntu 1000 kubuntu 500 edubuntu 500 xubuntu for 250 incl ship it to germany
<jenda> ok, great.
<jenda> They should be done in about a week and in your mits in about two.
<juliux> great
<juliux> jenda, so i have the stickers at the begining of februar
<jenda> Yes, I believe that might be possible.
<jenda> http://diy.devubuntu.com/xubuntu.png
<MenZa> Could you not do them any bigger, jenda?
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> MenZa: it's what the printer asked for :)
<juliux> jenda, i think the best is if you ask every team if they like the stickers;)
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> Get him .svg's
<jenda> 1200 dpi, just to be on the safe side.
<MenZa> He can print those
<jenda> MenZa: won't take.
<MenZa> what?!
<MenZa> he sucks arse.
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> but he's a good deal.
<MenZa> Tell him to use FlexiSign and ocnvert the .svg to whatever format he pleases
<jenda> really good deal.
<jenda> hehe :)
<MenZa> Or export it to .eps
<jenda> I'll suggest that :)
<MenZa> He can /definitely/ take .eps
<jenda> for sure.
<MenZa> I did mine as .eps
<jenda> He's an Ubuntu guy, which is good.
<juliux> MenZa, in germany most printers only accept a x3 pdf or a inkscape file
<jenda> He'll take suggestions.
<jenda> juliux: I'm asking in #xubuntu, but quiet.
<MenZa> juliux: .svg is fine
<MenZa> :)
<juliux> MenZa, hh indesing file not inkscape
<MenZa> eh?
<juliux> sorry
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> no, I know
<MenZa> Es kann nur .ai, .tiff, .pdf und .eps brauchen, glaube ich
<juliux> we had to make our ubuntu flyer with indesign
<juliux> :(
<MenZa> Ich machte meine mit Illustrator
<juliux> MenZa, mag ich alles nicht
<MenZa> hmm
<juliux> jenda, http://diy.devubuntu.com/xubuntu.png <- not found
<MenZa> jenda: xubuntu is stretches
<MenZa> the text
<MenZa> too tall
<MenZa> stretched*
<jenda> right
<jenda> I fixed that already :)
<jenda> refresh in a few secs
<jenda> now
<jenda> no, not yet.. :)
<jenda> now.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> damn.
* jenda fails :)
<jenda> there we go, MenZa :)
<MenZa> :3
<MenZa> think that did it
<jenda> good :) thx
<juliux> jenda, why you don't have white border on the xubuntu sticker?
<jenda> juliux: because the background is light, and so is the logo, so black works better, visually.
<juliux> ok
<jenda> but since you're buying more than half of them, feel free to comment on it, juliux :)
<juliux> jenda, i will show the picture some xubuntu people;)
<jenda> juliux: #xubuntu and #xubuntu-offtopic ain't responding, but sure :)
<juliux> i will ask xubuntu people in DE
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> I'll wait till tomorrow.
<juliux> ok
<juliux> jenda, there are somebody how think that the mouse is not the right one
<jenda> juliux: gimme a better one :)
<atoponce> hmmm. uboto seems to be having connection issues
<beuno> I think he's just trying to get some attention
<bapoumba> Hello :)
<juliux> hi bapoumba 
<bapoumba> testing something, i'll be back
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-20
<lotusleaf> jenda: who is in charge of the media relations marketing section again please?
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: isn't it on the wiki?
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: could be, I haven't checked lately, thank you and hello. =)
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: my guess would be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam, towards the bottom I think there was a chart of projects.
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: thx =)
<jenda> lotusleaf: poningru was one, I'm sure.
<lotusleaf> jenda: thx for getting back to me
<jenda> np
<lotusleaf> jenda: tonyyarusso above helped me too
* jenda saw :)
<lotusleaf> poningru: ping
<poningru> lotusleaf: pong
<lotusleaf> poningru: hi, thanks for getting back to me. :) What's up with the media relations side of UM?
<poningru> absolutely nothing
<poningru> I want to do a media kit maker guide
<poningru> so loco teams people can make one for their local media
<lotusleaf> poningru: interesting, do you have anyone else to work with on this?
<poningru> /MarketingTeam/EPK iirc
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/PressTeam/EPK
<lotusleaf> thx
<poningru> see I also want translation of the press release
<poningru> by the loco/rosetta
<lotusleaf> checking...
<lotusleaf> poningru: ok, so this is the page you're working on, should all contributions go there or would they be best submitted to you beforehand?
<poningru> hehe just add it on to the page
<lotusleaf> poningru: k thx :)
<poningru> if it doesnt look good I can always take it down
<poningru> no no thank you :)
<lotusleaf> :)
<poningru> I need to talk to what's-her-face too
<tonyyarusso> Christina?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> armstrong
<poningru> and jono for the translation
<jenda> Hear, hear! Ubuntu QUIZ in #ubuntu-trivia in 1 hour from now. Todays prize: Ubuntu Poster! You can't miss this!
<jenda> Today's QUIZ theme: General Expressions (and more)
<jenda> somerville32: do you think I can ask for feedback for diy.devubuntu.com/xubuntu.png in the middle of a xubuntu meeting?
<somerville32> Go right ahead :)
<jenda> somerville32: I didn't get a response from #xubuntu or #xubuntu-offtopic
<jenda> cool
<jenda> somerville32: err, as in, ask in -meeting
<somerville32> Sure, go ahead
<jenda> thx
<somerville32> Looks nice, btw
<jenda> thx
<jenda> Ubuntu QUIZ in 30 minutes in #ubuntu-trivia. Today's theme: Regular Expressions (and more!). Today's prize: Ubuntu Poster! (Sponsored by jrib)
<jenda> The QUIZ in #ubuntu-trivia is about to start! Ready, get set, GO! Today's Prize: Ubuntu Poster! Theme: Regular Expressions (and more)
<jenda> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> jenda: pong
<jenda> somerville32: where are we in the UWN cycle?
<jenda> (quiz just finished)
<somerville32> UWN 29 is the CDV
<jenda> ok, why isn't it in gobby? :)
<jenda> somerville32: is it ok to migrate it?
<somerville32> Because it is only in Gobby if people are working on it collaboratively 
<jenda> ah
<jenda> dayum
<jenda> Well, right now, theCore and I are - so should I move it back when were done, somerville32 ?
<somerville32> Yes please
<somerville32> This helps prevent data loss :)
<jenda> k
<jenda> of course :)
<theCore> jenda: lag?
<jenda> crap
<jenda> (sorry)
<jenda> damn connection :)
<jenda> theCore: did my changes make it through?
<jenda> ah, looks like they did.
<tsmithe> !language | jenda
<ubotu> jenda: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jenda> yah yah
<jenda> 
<somerville32> jenda++
<somerville32> jenda: When do I get the ml passwd? :P
<jenda> somerville32: about?
<jenda> aha
<jenda> somerville32: jane hasn't replied yet :/
<jenda> I don't think the password would do you any good :)
<somerville32> No?
<jenda> wait, maybe it would...
<jenda> well, you wouldn't be getting the emails.
<somerville32> no
<somerville32> But if I have the password
<somerville32> I just add my e-mail
<jenda> nope - you'd need the admin password, I only have the mod pass
<somerville32> oh, right right
<jenda> theCore: can i copy to wiki?
<jenda> (done editing?
<jenda> )
<theCore> jenda: yes
<jenda> k
<somerville32> Some pretty hefty editing going on?
<jenda> nah
<jenda> MitchM: ping
<jenda> MitchM: Pretty ping...?
* somerville32 tosses Jenda a Frisbee. 
<jenda> Not helping :(
* jenda needs hosting for doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing
* jenda crieees
<somerville32> I can host stuff
<jenda> somerville32: reliable and permanent 200 MiB?
<jenda> with a bzr cronjob?
<jenda> (daily is good enough)
* jenda thinks it might be better to have it at the same spot as the diy site, which will be using it most, though...
<somerville32> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<jenda> neat
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-21
<jenda> What's funny is that we started using bzr because we wanted to avoid needing hosting :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: why, is the marketing stuff being removed?
<lotusleaf> jenda: do you need a mirror?
<jenda> yep
<lotusleaf> oh.. I haven't mucked with bzr yet
<jenda> 1) the server software is too old
<jenda> 2) the server is planned to go down
<jenda> (It runs BREEZY! :) )
<lotusleaf> O_o
<jenda> Historical stuff!
<lotusleaf> what options do you have before you atm?
<jenda> Wait for MitchM...
<jenda> Wait for MitchM... or wait for MitchM..
<jenda> :)
<jenda> It can stay at doc.ubuntu.com, for a while, although it's just a snapshot - it won't update automatically anymore.
<lotusleaf> jenda: was that part of the plan with your diy site, to move the marketing material over there?
<jenda> well, not really - I thought I could stay at doc.
<tsmithe> jenda, why not push it to bazaar.launchpad.net ?
<jenda> tsmithe: that doesn't help
<jenda> that's where it is
<jenda> but I cant link to files there.
<tsmithe> oh of course.
* tsmithe being stupid
<tsmithe> and i thought you had gone to bed!
<jenda> You know I have trouble doing that :)
* tsmithe too
<jenda> especially since I know that every minute I make today longer by, and tomorrow shorter by, is one less minute of studying.
<tsmithe> i told PriceChild i'd gone ten minutes ago
<tsmithe> and i'll only stay up longer...
<tsmithe> :D
<jenda> Because I wont' do any more today,t hat's for sure..
<tsmithe> today is gone
<tsmithe> it's tomorrow
* jenda is seriously getting worried if he can make it at school :)
<tsmithe> 0120 UTC+1
<tsmithe> poor jenda
<jenda> same here
<tsmithe> i know
<tsmithe> i put it in utc+1 for you ;)
<tsmithe> it's utc here remember
<tsmithe> and i *am* going to sleep
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> night
<jenda> night :)
* tsmithe still isn't asleep :P but is going right now, promise
<tsmithe> i've finished all my duties ;)
<jenda> you have? I thought you were still missing 12 nick changes to fill your daily quota
<tsmithe> jenda, i'm not doing any more nick changes
<tsmithe> (well, maybe a couple)
<tsmithe> but not that many
<jenda> woo, you went to bed :)
<jenda> I actually stayed on for 2 more hour.
<jenda> s
<tsmithe> tsk tsk
<tsmithe> i did go to bed
<tsmithe> i felt quite pleased with myself
<jenda> hehe
* jenda calculates...
<jenda> 2200 Ubuntu, 1400 Kubuntu, 800 Xubuntu, 800 Edubuntu sound reasonable?
<BHSPitLappy> not to me, but it probably is.
<BHSPitLappy> my mind can't grasp numbers that big.
<jenda> jules is having 1500, 1000, 500 and 500... which leaves me with 700, 400, 300 and 300...
<jenda> smaller? :)
<BHSPitLappy> pay a pilot to scatter them from the sky
<BHSPitLappy> with tiny parachutes
<jenda> hehe :) great idea.
* jenda cuts down ond the X and Edu, following juliux' ratios
<juliux> jenda, cool
<BHSPitLappy> "Ubuntu CDs Cause Mass Deaths and Injuries"
<BHSPitLappy> " Death Toll Rising"
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: stickers, not CDs :)
<BHSPitLappy> still
<jenda> These don't kill.
<BHSPitLappy> they can.
<jenda> I suck... what I said above doesn't add up to 6000 :)
<BHSPitLappy> should it?
<BHSPitLappy> does Edubuntu have any other intended setting besides deployment in schools or educational institutions
<jenda> yep, it should. I finally managed to do it, but it's quite revealing of how I lost my math skills since I left highschool.
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: at most, at home for kids.
<BHSPitLappy> yeah, I've considered that here, but it's like... what's the point
<BHSPitLappy> run an ubuntu desktop at home, like you'd want to, and get the desired educational software using apt...
* jenda goes for 2600, 1600, 900 and 900... which leaves me 1100, 600, 400 and 400...
* jenda nods
<jenda> Yeah, that probably makes more sense.
<jenda> (what you said)
<BHSPitLappy> I can calculate the area under the curve that makes, if you need me to
<BHSPitLappy> that's the point of learning calculus, right
<BHSPitLappy> proving you know calculus, in irrelevant situations
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I learned deriving, but not integrals.
* jenda feels reluctant to part with the $500 for the above :/
<jenda> dayum, that's almost all I have in my bank account :)
<spenlex> why would you nee d so many stickers?
<spenlex> who would take them
<spenlex> you could plaster your walls with them
<jenda> well, juliux is taking most, and I believe I won't have too much trouble dispensing the rest
<spenlex> hmm
<jenda> - while gaining money for some other project.
<spenlex> but people who don't actually use ubuntu won't know what it is
<jenda> I already sold about 1500
<jenda> true
<spenlex> wow ...
<jenda> and 400 posters :)
<spenlex> :-o
<juliux> jenda, good luck
<jenda> thanks juliux
<jenda> spenlex: but you're right that this is much more that I've ever bought before.
<spenlex> :-)
<tsmithe> he's rolling in it
<jenda> I'm hoping some expos of those more active loco teams will help drain it a bit.
<jenda> And the stickers will form prizes for #ubuntu-trivia quizzes, too :)
<tsmithe> jenda, integration is just the inverse of differentiation
<jenda> tsmithe: I know, but it's a lot more difficult to do - just like division is more difficult that multiplication.
<tsmithe> (ax^(n+1))/(n+1) if i worked that out correctly
<jenda> yes, but that's only deriving a simple a^n, no?
<jenda> err... ing
<tsmithe> go away unicode man
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> and yeah; that would be the reverse of the standard anx^(n-1) differentiation... yeah
<jenda> tsmithe: try  sin2x/tan(x) 
<tsmithe> tee hee
<tsmithe> we haven't done that :P
<jenda> hehe ;)
<tsmithe> and tan goes on forever!
<jenda> as does sin
<tsmithe> i mean in y
<jenda> yep
<jenda> you're right.
<tsmithe> i know ;)
<tsmithe> i wish i had $500
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I wish I had $500 even after I go through the process of paying ;)
<jenda> I'm not sure about sin2x/tan(x), but sin2x/tanx would be x + cosx * six
<jenda> *sinx
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: I know someone who can calculate the area better than you :)
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: have a look at him: http://integrals.wolfram.com/index.jsp
<jenda> He means that no living human will ever need to know calculus again, if it isn't just for passing a test.
<BHSPitLappy> wtf
<BHSPitLappy> does that output in TeX?
<jenda> no ieda
<jenda> idea
<jenda> it makes it a gif in the end.
<BHSPitLappy> gross, then
<BHSPitLappy> his Tone thinger makes midi, too
<BHSPitLappy> too bad
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: they have a linux troubleshooting page ;)
<jenda> http://tones.wolfram.com/tsfaqs/linux/pluginsetup.html
<BHSPitLappy> I actually already used timidity for a few.
<BHSPitLappy> night
<jenda> night
<tsmithe> where the deer and the antelope play
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-14
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_73
<desertc> Is there a web site to which we can direct media groups that lists the features of the next release?
<beuno> desertc, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha3
<juliux> desertc, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha3 is that whare you are searching for?
<juliux> s/what/whare
<desertc> beuno, juliux: Yes, exactly.  Thank you.
<juliux> btw does somebody want some ubuntu mugs?
<desertc> I could make use of them as nice give-aways.
<beuno> desertc, :D
<beuno> juliux, I'd love some, but it won't be cheap to send them all the way over here
<beuno> and considering the t-shirt I bought from you is still in perfect condition, I'm sure it's top-quality
<juliux> we will produce around 500 mugs in the next weeks
<beuno> juliux, I'm sure one post on the planet and you'll sell out
<beuno> you are in planet, aren't you?
<juliux> beuno, i will make the blog post befor we order them;)
<desertc> I had heard some media groups say, "Gutsy Gibbon is released, but we are not sure what are the features other than version numbers."  This webpage you referenced has all the new features in laymans-terms.  I should be useful for the curious.
<juliux> beuno, i have no english speaking blog;)
<beuno> desertc, yeap, there is one of those for each release
<beuno> juliux, then make sure you email me with some details and I'll make sure it's there  ;)
<juliux> beuno, cool, i will also ask dennda to write something on the planet
<juliux> beuno, but at first i will contact the loco contacts list;)
<beuno> juliux, I was referring to planet too, but I'll be happy to post wherever I can
<juliux> cool
<juliux> if we make 500mugs each mugs cost 3€ 
<beuno> do you have a pic?  url to order?
<beuno> It's probably best to post when people can click and buy or pre-order impulsively
<juliux> beuno, that is what i will do;)
<juliux> a php form that will send a mail into the ticketsystem of ubuntu-de ;)
<beuno> juliux, cool, just send over the info when you have it, and I'll make sure it gets on there with as much hype as possible
<beuno> "Limited 500 units edition"  ;)
<juliux> only limit edition;)
<beuno> gotcha
<juliux> hm i have no picuter yet
<juliux> they are not yet produced
<desertc> juliux: You are in the, ah, United Kingdom?
<juliux> desertc, nope germany;)
<desertc> juliux: I see, it would be too expensive to propel any heavy mugs to me.
<juliux> desertc, where are you living?
<desertc> I am US-ian.  I worked in Germany a few times, and every gas station with a "mini-mart" would have many racks of magazines, and I was surprised to see an entire rack (3-4 shelves) filled with Linux magazines.  You would never see that here in the USA.
<desertc> You count yourself lucky if your town's market carries one magazine, probably Linux Journal.  In Germany, there was "Linux-PHP", "Linux-Kernel", "Linux-Video", just about every topic.  It made me want to learn to read german. :-)
<juliux> now it is even more;)
<juliux> every computer magazin has also an extra linux edition
<juliux> or a special linux magazn
<juliux> magazin
<desertc> juliux: I frankly could not understand it.  Who goes to a gas (petro) station and buys a Linux-kernel magazine.  Does that place sell a dozen of those magazines each month?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> but i think that is a bundle of magazins 
<desertc> I asked if maybe the government was subsidizing the magazines to get people informed, and everyone I asked laughed at me.  *shrug*
<juliux> so if you want to have magazin a und b you also have to sell c and d
<juliux> so you have to have the linux magazins in your shop;)
<desertc> There was just so many.  I've never seen so many Linux magazines in one place ... before or after ... than I would see in a typical german gas station.
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> linux is very popluar in germany
<desertc> All of which I couldn't read.  Which was the sad part.  But great that the technology was embraced by even the lowly gas station owner.
<juliux> desertc, http://62.111.65.66/groups/ that is a list of linuxuser groups in germany
<desertc> juliux: I suspect you have many things to teach the LoCos about getting Linux into the communities, except it is all so commonplace for you that you would not think others have trouble with the ideas.
<juliux> that are 453 user groups in germany
<juliux> so there are enough people who can buy this magazins
<desertc> We should get www.linux.org/groups updated.  Only shows 1/6th of those.
<juliux> hehe
<desertc> Oh, is this true?  I heard that Linux and other computer groups regularly purchase club houses where they store computers and where members can go to meet.
<desertc> (in Germany)
<juliux> yes some lugs have this club houses but not all
<juliux> in hamburg we met in a pub in hannover we have a room a the univesity 
<juliux> but we don't store computers there
<desertc> Oh, I had heard there were meeting places that were owned by the clubs and people would pop-in to work on computer projects.  Must not be so popular then.
<desertc> "hacker spaces"
<desertc> http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2007/09/west_german_hacker_spaces.html
<juliux> there are a lot of lugs who have that
<juliux> most of the ccc groups have such rooms
<desertc> What a terrific way to foster community spirit within a technology group and to get computing out of the house and into the community.
 * bmk789 wonders where his german linux magazine went
<juliux> desertc, i bought my last linux magazin four years ago
<desertc> juliux: How easy is it for you to go into a computer store and ask for a Linux computer?
<juliux> desertc, there are no linux computers
<juliux> desertc, some onlineshops have them
<juliux> and dell;)
<desertc> Interesting.
<desertc> That doesn't make any sense to me, though
<juliux> hehe
<desertc> There's a huge demand for Linux there, and you say no one sells the computers.
<desertc> For the price of a dozen magazines, they could just buy the computer pre-assembled.
<desertc> It must be the love of tinkering that has everyone there interested in linux technology.  :-)
<juliux> desertc, sorry i am not 100% here, i am fighting with drupal and sql;)
<desertc> Understandable, that's what I was doing last night.  Up to my neck in it.  Well, I'm off to the local computer store to ask if they want to help promote Ubuntu.
<juliux> good luck
<desertc> Anyone heard of any physical stores that sell Ubuntu?
<desertc> Ubuntu loaded computers?
<desertc> I am wondering why there are not more places to buy a computer loaded with Ubuntu.
<desertc> Can anyone think of a reason?  I must be missing something obvious.
<somerville32> desertc, Because of Microsoft's licensing crap
<desertc> I do not understand, could you elaborate?
<desertc> somerville32: ?
<desertc> I am down at a store talking with a guy who sells used computers for a living, and we could not figure out any technical reason he doesn't use Ubuntu instead of Windows.
<somerville32> lol
<desertc> The only thing he could say as rationale was that when a Windows version was end-of-lifed, that the customer was forced to buy a new computer because the price of the new OS was the same as a new computer.
<desertc> He asked, how can I make money on this Ubuntu?  I said, sir, you're selling $100 with $150 operating systems.
<desertc> *$100 computers
<desertc> The more I talked to him about all the ways he could make money with Ubuntu, the more I started wondering why no one else was already selling Linux computers with old hardware.
<desertc> There must be a reason I am missing... Maybe it is simply the profit margin for selling used computers is so low that it isn't worth having linux-trained staff to support it.
<desertc> So, if you know something about Microsoft's licensing that makes this prohibitive, then I'd sure like to know before I get the crazy idea to start this business myself.
<desertc> Always the talkative crowd, huh?  Well, the only trouble I have is that I would have to sell 7 computers a day to make the same money I can make from just working a 9-5 job.
<somerville32> desertc, Oh, you can definitely start your own business doing it
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-15
<desertc> somerville32: Where do you live?
<somerville32> desertc, Canada
<desertc> Are there CompUSA stores up there?  Probably not.
<somerville32> I don't think so, no
<desertc> This huge chain of stores called CompUSA just closed it's doors, leaving BestBuy as one of the only computer retailers with service in many areas.  I just checked the prices for service and it is outrageous what they are charging people.  Best Buy must looooooove Windows for all it's failings.
<desertc> I wish I could convince myself it was worth my time to compete against them, but I suspect I can make way more money working a 9-5 job.
<desertc> $350 virus removal, $300 vista installation (no license included in that price)
<desertc> $150 for printer installation
<desertc> The list goes on
<somerville32> wow
<desertc> Did you know the Canadian dollar is on par with the American dollar now?  Must be nice for your vacations.
<desertc> Sorry to be OT, just something I looked at last night.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> It was worth more than the American dollar for awhile
<desertc> For the last half of the year, they seem to be hovering just above or below the same value.  The suspicious side of me thinks the central banks are stabilizing the parity in preparation of a common currency.
<desertc> It is said the US has a severe loonie deficiency and practically no lucky loonies.
<desertc> I love those things.  :-)  Better than large roll of one dollar bills.
<somerville32> :]
<desertc> Anyway, guess if you want to make money off computers, you make it where people are stuck in Win-hell, not when they have lots of options with open source.
<ryanakca> when is #72 to be out?
<ryanakca> would there be any chance of including the Kubuntu Website Mockup Contest in the next UWN?
<juliux> hi katkin 
<katkin> hi juliux
<katkin> how are things?
<juliux> well
<juliux> katkin, i don't know if you are the right person to ask, i have setup a website with drupal for the ubuntu-de assocation with the old ubuntu.com durpal theme, has canonical a copyright on the theme?
<katkin> I'm not entirely sure
<katkin> best people to ask would be Gerry or Matt Nuzum
<katkin> you might want to drop them an e-mail?
<katkin> hope that is helpful?
<juliux> ok
<Orethrius> Jenda, there is much evil to be done, how may I assist? :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-16
<juliux> morning katkin 
<katkin> hi juliux, how are things?
<juliux> well
<elkbuntu> katkin, are you free to chat atm?
<katkin> not right now as am just nipping out for lunch
<katkin> but can chat later if you like?
<elkbuntu> katkin, in an hour or so?
<katkin> that should be fine
<elkbuntu> katkin, are you back from lunch now?
<desertc> So I requested a large number of ship it cdroms several months back, about 95% 32-bit versions.  A package arrived last week, 10 cdroms, 70% 64-bit versions
<desertc> Oh, well.  I'll email them and find out what is going on.  Meanwhile, anyone need a 64-bit CD?
<desertc> Ah.  I see.  Only 15 were approved.  Someone must have wanted to get rid of the 64-bit versions.
<desertc> Never did understand the emphasis on 64-bit discs (shipit sends 1 32-bit and 1 64-bit for registered users).  Of the hardcore computer users in town that I know, I know of 5-10 who have 64-bit desktops, and those people are more than comfortable obtaining their own Linux ISOs.
<desertc> Who exactly are they targeting with those discs?  People with servers?  Wouldn't those people use the server-version of Ubuntu?
<desertc> Anyway, I'm just talking to myself here, as usual.  Just rhetorical questions.
<stelt> Can't the Robson be loaded with the liveCD and booted from ?
<desertc> Is that a technical question?
<stelt> sort of
<stelt> If the technical answer is yes, marketing comes in to make it happen
<stelt> Robson is flash memory
<desertc> Might be a question that would have a better response on the Ubuntu help forums, since this is the first I have heard of Intel's Robson flash devices.
<ryanakca> boredandblogging: ping, if I write up the blurb for the Kubuntu Website Mockup Contest, mind if I were to add it to the next issue of UWN?
<ryanakca> boredandblogging: also, you might want to update the topic :)
<somerville32> #72 is out?
<johnc4510-laptop> ryanakca: go ahead and add it and boredandblogging can decide about it later
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> should be ok though
<ryanakca> somerville32: I believe so...
<somerville32> #73 is out actually, lol
<johnc4510-laptop> yep we're working on 74
<ryanakca> you're at 73 according to akregator :)
* somerville32 changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #73 is out! UWN #74 in progress, release TBA
<johnc4510-laptop> i'll get someone to update topic later
<ryanakca> hehe, already done :)
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<somerville32> :)
<boredandblogging> hi
<boredandblogging> i don't think I have ops in here
<boredandblogging> so I can't change the topic
<boredandblogging> usually harass vorian to do it
<boredandblogging> if I remember
<beuno> boredandblogging, yes you do
<boredandblogging> I do
<boredandblogging> ?
<beuno> your /ubuntu/ cloak gives you the power :D
<beuno> give chanserv a poke, you'll see
<beuno> in many #ubuntu* channels you have ops with the cloak
<johnc4510-laptop> beuno: hi bud
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: i added some article links to the UWN FYI
<beuno> hey johnc4510-laptop!
<boredandblogging> johnc4510-laptop: cool
<somerville32> beuno, the ubuntu/ cloak doesn't have access in this channel
<johnc4510-laptop> can confirm that
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> access level 10 required
<beuno> somerville32, no?  that's odd, I don't recall anyone giving me access, but I *do* have
<somerville32> beuno, Yes, you're on the access list
<johnc4510-laptop> beuno ----> special    lol
<beuno> :p
<beuno> thanks somerville32 
<beuno> so I'm special then...
<boredandblogging> heh
<johnc4510-laptop> nice
 * beuno looks down at everybody   mueheheheh
<johnc4510-laptop> rofl
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-17
<mgunes> Burgundavia, some users seem to have been misled by the FF3 blurb in the Alpha 3 release; the statement "The latest Firefox 3 beta comes with Alpha 3" seems to have been interpreted as saying it comes installed by default. See: noteshttp://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4118474&postcount=1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4115162&postcount=46 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4115162&postcount=47 . We should probably reword it f
<mgunes> or the next alpha. 
<Burgundavia> mgunes: hmm
<Burgundavia> that was my fault, I haven't run Hardy yet due to school taking away my time
<mgunes> Burgundavia, okay, just thought I'd notify you
<Burgundavia> no worries
<n2diy> I'm looking for an aviation bomber/fighter game for Dapper?
<Flannel> n2diy: sabre?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-18
 * elkbuntu hugs katkin
 * katkin hugs elkbuntu back
<katkin> elkbuntu: I am late to work today - rubbish British weather and rubbish buses!
<elkbuntu> katkin, dont rush, ping me when you've caught your breath
<katkin> elkbuntu: perfect, thanks :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-19
<DPic> There should be a wiki HowTo talk to your local and state governments about Ubuntu
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-20
<ryanakca> boredandblogging: ping, do you plan to release UWN#74 before 17h00UTC tomorrow?
<boredandblogging> ryanakca: no
<ryanakca> boredandblogging: okies, phew :)
<boredandblogging> ryanakca: why, whats up?
 * ryanakca "broke" his server... and if the Kubuntu Website Mockup Contest blurb is going to be in there, or at least link to my "announcement", I need to bring my server back
<ryanakca> if it's after noon tomorrow (my time), at least I can go to bed now, get up early tomorrow and work away at it
<boredandblogging> :-)
 * ryanakca swears loudly at having deleted his blog's database backup
<ryanakca> boredandblogging: hurray, I fixed it :)
<boredandblogging> ryanakca: cool
<aurax> elkbuntu you idiot :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-15
<tapoxi> Hey everyone, has anyone seen the video of the woman from Wisconsin?
<tapoxi> http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184
<ktogias> Hey everybody. I am from Greece. Our locoteam (ubuntu-gr) produces a free community online magazine that has a new issue every 2 months. We call it ubuntistas. 23 hours ago we released our second issue and we are thinking about the third one. We think that it would be very cool if we had an interview from Mark at our next issue. I am asking here to give me a hint about whether we have any chance of having Mark talk for our magazine or not, an
<ktogias> d if it is feasible some guidance about how to try to contact him.
<ktogias> I would not like to bother his if there is no chance or in some in-appropriate way... An though is welcome...
<boredandblogging> ktogias: just email him
<boredandblogging> and I would suggest making the subject clear so that he sees it
<boredandblogging> Ubuntu Greece Magazine Interview
<boredandblogging> or something
<ktogias> thanks boredandblogging, I will take your advice into consideration.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-18
<johnc4511-laptop> new issue of the UWN is available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue125
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-18
<Takyoji_> http://www.brainofshawn.com/2010/01/17/an-update-on-our-house/
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-01-24
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue177 
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-18
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue219
<hakimsheriff> hi all
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-23
<hakimsheriff> hi everyone
<Linden940> hello hakimsheriff 
<hakimsheriff> what exactly does this team do
<hakimsheriff> ?
<Linden940> lol not to much really but when there is a marketing campaign we are the ones who work on it an ect
<Linden940> I joined this team because I am in the DFW and I own my own company and I will be doing campaigns per that but as a side deal I will like to run Ubuntu campaign as my company and ubuntu go in hand of each other
<hakimsheriff> good idea, mind if i do that too?
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-01-20
<doctormotoo> Anyone here from spread ubuntu?
